# Coding for a Repeat PAP (abnormal)



## Lbooth110 (Sep 1, 2011)

Clarification........

I 've always billed out a E&M "ONLY" for a repeat pap with the dx of ascus or whatever abnormal pap dx code maybe. I 'm at a new office and they're stating that they bill a 88143 (for the pap) along with the E&M for the pt coming in for a 3-6 month repeat pap. I have no problem billing it out this way IF, it is the correct way. What is your thought on this?

I need clarification/proof (in writting) to show which way is the correct way to code a repeat pap? Does ACOG have any info on this type of visit?

Thank you in advance.

Lisa


----------



## Beachbum32459 (Sep 7, 2011)

You are correct, you can not report anything other then an E/M for a repeat pap.  Re-paps due to abnormal findings are no longer classified as "screening".  I can't site guidelines at this time, but if you have access to the internet, Google your question and your bound to find the info you need.


----------



## TYSON1234 (Oct 7, 2011)

For BCBS, they want you to bill G0101 (80.00) and Q0091 (70.00).


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 7, 2011)

lisabooboo said:


> Clarification........
> 
> I 've always billed out a E&M "ONLY" for a repeat pap with the dx of ascus or whatever abnormal pap dx code maybe. I 'm at a new office and they're stating that they bill a 88143 (for the pap) along with the E&M for the pt coming in for a 3-6 month repeat pap. I have no problem billing it out this way IF, it is the correct way. What is your thought on this?
> 
> ...


The 88143 is a code for the lab to use not for the physician office to use to perform the pap collection.  You are correct it is an office encounter.


----------

